# Lavadora secadora Samsung  wd7102rbw



## Mimoso (Jul 30, 2017)

Buenas noches amigos del Foro. En esta oportunidad me trajeron una tarjeta del equipo mencionado la cual en una sección de la parte de potencia estaba derretida la silicona.

Les comento que en este equipo la entrada de energía es como sigue: un terminal va directo al puente rectificador y el otro llega a un pin de un varistor llamado SVR 561D20 conectado en serie, de allí va a un relé y de este al otro terminal del puente rectificador.

Mi pregunta es y perdonen alguien sabe porque este varistor va en serie, si normalmente se conectan en paralelo.

Porque me sucede que al conectar los 120 VAC (disculpen que en las fotos escribí 110 VAC) no me llega el voltaje al puente rectificador.

Realicé las siguientes pruebas ver imagenes:
Prueba 1. Conecté la entrada de energía a los terminales del conector rojo, cortocircuité el relé como se muestra en la figura y medí en la entrada del puente rectificador y obteniéndo 0 VAC.

Prueba2. Conecté un terminal de la fuente de energía al terminal que va directo al puente rectificador y el otro terminal de la fuente lo conecté directo al terminal del relé (es decir dejé fuera el varistor) y obteniéndo 120 VAC a la entrada del puente. 

Mi pregunta es. Puedo concluir que el Varistor está dañado? o Tengo que hacer otras pruebas? Cómo pruebo esté varistor? No tengo fuente regulable para probarlo.

Gracias de antemano por su aporte.


http://i.picasion.com/pic86/ab5059847731612b04e3332dc7e9703b.gif[/img
[img]http://i.picasion.com/pic86/f0c10efd573cbac0afc404054904560f.gif







 ...


----------

